# My Archimede Pilot Chrono



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Archimede Pilot Chrono














































*more pics here - *Archimede Pilot Chrono 
*


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Great pics~That strap looks oh so comfortable, cheers! ;-)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

Beau8 said:


> Great pics~That strap looks oh so comfortable, cheers! ;-)


thanks! 
this strap is hand-made by Mr. Sima from Prague...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Archimede Pilot Chrono* with stainless steel bracelet "watchadoo" 














































more pics here - *Archimede Pilot Chrono 
*


----------



## GeorgeRex (Apr 12, 2009)

Great shots - nice lighting and textures.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## AccuJohn (Feb 24, 2010)

great fricken photography.... way to raise the bar. I need to practice :-!
(oh, and nice watch... what's the movement?)


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks :-!
movement is ETA 7750 Valjoux


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

kibi said:


>


Great shot!! Loving that combo :-!


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## Timglas (Mar 25, 2010)

kibi said:


> *Archimede Pilot Chrono* with stainless steel bracelet "watchadoo"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic combo, looks so solid! Dream watch that is.. congratulations mate


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## RDubya (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent macro photo's and I love the watch!!!! I just ordered mine own archimede pilot chrono, thank you for demonstrating some super strap options. Love the black/red nato strap.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## alls3rvice (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

nice!


----------

